

When Tragedy Dictates Software User Experience - burritofanatic
http://www.williamha.com/when-tragedy-dictates-software-user-experience/

======
sparkzilla
I had the opposite situation where, along with other media, I was accused of
being an accomplice of the shooter for showing the video on my site (autoplay
off). [http://newslines.org/blog/i-am-not-vester-flanagans-
accompli...](http://newslines.org/blog/i-am-not-vester-flanagans-accomplice/)

------
ThrustVectoring
There's a huge difference in the emotional salience of video, as opposed to
images or text. It's why I don't watch the news - I'd prefer to not have my
emotional responses getting hijacked in that manner.

Not autoplaying video is a no-brainer for my set of preferences.

------
tacone
I did not know I could disable the auto play. I find it so annoying, nice to
know!

